# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  خاص إلي كل فتاة مريخية

## Mohamed Alfil

*نوجه إليكي دعوة إلي المشاركة في مناشط المرأة الرياضية داخل قطاع المناشط نادي المريخ
التمارين:
الأحد
الثلاثاء
الخميس
الساعة 5 عصرا ملعب المناشط نادي المريخ وراء جامع نادي المريخ مباشرة من الناحية الجنوبية
و التسجيل مجانا فقط إلي المريخيات
محمد الفيل
نائب رئيس قطاع المناشط
نادي المريخ
0911366389
0925127855
0126062898
                        	*

----------

